# Ugh, Gidget has worms...



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He wormed her Thursday June 28th and I had a fecal done at my vets Saturday July 6th and it came back negative and she never scooted other than the one night I mentioned it on here. I have had her almost 3 weeks now and have been inspecting her stool and this is the first sign I have seen of a worm and when I first saw it was white and flat like a tape worm piece but since I have put it in a baggy it now looks more like a roundworm. I am going to take her and have her wormed again tomorrow. This time it will be done by the vet instead of purchased at a feed store like he did.

Now I am not very familiar with worms but I thought the flat white worms were tapeworms and caused by fleas but she has not had any fleas on her or at least with me she has not? Also, do I need to get all of my guys wormed now? None of the dogs have been around her stool because she has a collapsible playpen she potties in but Chibi has been licking and smelling her.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's unlikely to see roundworms unless she has a severe case. If it dried up and looks like a grain of rice, it's tape worms. 

Your vet will most likely suggest worming the boys too.

This makes perfect sense why she was sitting funny, and Chibi messing around down there. He can smell them. They will sit and act funny as the worms move in and out of the anus. 

When roundworms are bad enough, they can be present in the feces, and also in vomit. 

Your vet will know, and/or test again to see what worm to treat for. Or they will worm her for all worms just to be safe. Worms are pretty common in puppies. I would ask your vet if he thinks you should do the interval treatments, just in case she's only been wormed once before. 

Kisses to the Angel. Let us know how it goes. xxx


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww poor Gidget, So glad you such a good chi mommy.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh poor little thing at least you're getting her sorted out


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Poor thing at least it is an easy remedy.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am going to pick something up today. They described a tapeworm to me and it is definitely a tapeworm, I have it in a baggy. There are no fleas here so she must have ingested it from her previous owners. I havent seen any own her since I first laid eyes on her though. They told me at the vets today that the worms could cause the vomiting and her not feeling well. I read that sometimes tapeworms will not show up on a fecal. They did not mention needing to worm the rest of them and I read last night that the others would have to ingest a flea themselves to get the tapeworms so looks like we are good  I weighed her this morning so I could give the Dr the weight and she was a whopping 15 5/8 ounces. She is almost 1 pound, she is growing like a weed, LOL. She has gained almost 8 ounces in 4 weeks.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> I am going to pick something up today. They described a tapeworm to me and it is definitely a tapeworm, I have it in a baggy. There are no fleas here so she must have ingested it from her previous owners. I havent seen any own her since I first laid eyes on her though. They told me at the vets today that the worms could cause the vomiting and her not feeling well. I read that sometimes tapeworms will not show up on a fecal. They did not mention needing to worm the rest of them and I read last night that the others would have to ingest a flea themselves to get the tapeworms so looks like we are good  I weighed her this morning so I could give the Dr the weight and she was a whopping 15 5/8 ounces. She is almost 1 pound, she is growing like a weed, LOL. She has gained almost 8 ounces in 4 weeks.


Jaxx had tapeworm last summer. I never once saw a flea on him that year but he had been to a kennel once a month or so before so I figured that is where he picked it up. 
We went through 3 stool samples and the vet kept telling us Jaxx was negative for worms even though hubby had seen the worm in his stools. I honestly thought hubby was nuts until I saw one. 
Jaxx lost so much weight when he had tapeworm but he was eating like a little piggy. 
I thought our vet would give us something for tapeworm but he told us to go to Tractor Supply and pick up what he suggested. He did tell us the amount to get though.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

The other day when she was feeling bad and vomiting she went from 14 7/8 ounces to 14 1/8 ounces in just a matter of hours. You could see it in her little body :-(


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I am going to pick something up today. They described a tapeworm to me and it is definitely a tapeworm, I have it in a baggy. There are no fleas here so she must have ingested it from her previous owners. I havent seen any own her since I first laid eyes on her though. They told me at the vets today that the worms could cause the vomiting and her not feeling well. I read that sometimes tapeworms will not show up on a fecal. They did not mention needing to worm the rest of them and I read last night that the others would have to ingest a flea themselves to get the tapeworms so looks like we are good  I weighed her this morning so I could give the Dr the weight and she was a whopping 15 5/8 ounces. She is almost 1 pound, she is growing like a weed, LOL. She has gained almost 8 ounces in 4 weeks.


I figured it was tape worms. Unless the dog has a severe case of roundworms, you don't often see them. It's good that you caught them early. They are easily treated at home. She'll be good as new in no time.  Great to hear! 

Some vets will require the whole pack to be wormed. But if your vet didn't suggest it, I wouldn't worry about it. I'm not positive, but if Chibi ingested the worm, or any feces, he might can get them. I could be wrong there, I've never researched that area. 

She is growing perfectly normal for a young pup. 2 to 4 oz a week is the norm. She is probably coming up on a growth spurt. You might notice 4 to 5 oz during that week. Especially with the worms being under control. Sounds like a healthy puppy to me. So happy to hear this. 

When she comes up on 6 months, your vet will probably suggest you spay her. Which is a personal choice in my opinion. I'd wait until she hits 3 lbs if you decide to do it. That's only my opinion. Just wanted to throw that in there, cause I know it can be a sensitive subject. 

Let us know how she's doing. You need to share pics as she grows. It's fun to follow their puppy days into adult hood. xxx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

New question, as tiny is she is and not wanting to mess up her little system. What is the best thing to put this little tablet in to give her?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> New question, as tiny is she is and not wanting to mess up her little system. What is the best thing to put this little tablet in to give her?


I trick Jaxx with meds and just sneak it into his bowel with his kibble. If I try to get him to take a pill on its own he won't do it. If I put it in with his kibble he eats pills no problem. I watch him carefully to make sure he actually takes the pill.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Roll it in a chunk of those Gerber weenies.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Easy Cheese or Peanut Butter

Remember though that deworming can cause soft stool, upset belly etc


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie is interested in the pill anyway but it's so small that she spits it back out. I put it in some hard to resist wet food and watch to make sure she eats it. I find that with food, the pill is much easier on the tummy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Well they gave her only 1/4 of the tablet due to her size and I put it in one of the Gerber sticks and it was still sort of a big pill for her and she kept eating around it and spitting it out but I think she got it on the last try. I have been looking to make sure it wasn't spit out and I cant find it so here's hoping


----------

